# Tidewater boats



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone have info about tidewater boats, other than their website?


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Give me until Friday and I will have one in my garage. The dealer is finishing the rigging and presale checks now and I plan on taking delivery Friday. Plan on putting it in the water Saturday. Its a nice boat, designed and built by the same guy that designed and stared SeaPro. They are built in the same factory as the Keywest. Appears to be just as functional and priced better than either of the other two.They havethe same amenities, maybe the upholstery is a little more basic. Mine is a 1900 Baymax with a leaning post and a Yamaha 115 four stroke.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't know anything about Tidewater, but if its built by the Key West people I would say that it is probably a good boat. I have owned 2 Keys and they have never disappointed me.

Good luck with your new one.


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey man I just bought a 18' Tidewater CC, and I absolutley love it! I looked at a lot of boats, and for the price these one is awsome. What size you looking at?


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Picked up the Tidewater 1900 Bay today, it'll be in Pensacola Bay tomorrow. Will try fishing in the am at either the three mile or Bob Sikes bridges. Will probably run to sand island or Fort McCrey at noonish. The predelivery orientation run was sweet, good power and takes a wake well. Plan on getting the electronics installed and learning the boat over the next couple of weeks.

:letsdrink


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

well if ya need help, let me know. i don't have any plans tomorrow. my boat is at steph's place. oh crap so are my rods and reels. it looked nice when i passed y'all this evening.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Maiden Voyage



















Spent most of the day breaking in the 115 Yamaha. The rest of the day drowning shrimp and watching the Blues.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

SkinnyWater, did you make them buff out the scratch????? Twas nice meeting you at the dealer, salesman is still tripping about how we met online. And how much trouble was it pushing her off the beach after the photo was taken?????



Hooked again, Gulf Coast Boating Centers has the 1800 (might be mine)1900 and 2100 Bay Max's in stock so you can touch em. Sea Pros there too, you can compare them side by side. The Tidewaters have a flat bow deck, nicer for the trolling motor.



Vspivey, Which motor is on your 1800? Is it broke in yet? There is a 1800 GCBC got in and I put $$$ down to hold till a test ride next weekend, its got the 90 Yami 2 stroke in it. Gonna have them put on a 80 lb trolling motor, 2 batterys and a SS prop if I commit.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the 216cc and we love it would be happy to answer any questions, we also bought it at gulf coast in FWB Good bunch of guys down there


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

I looked at the Tidewater 19 bay at GCBC before I bought my 20 Triton. Definitely a good looking boat. I'd probably have one if I hadn't found a good deal on a used Triton. The people at GCBC were willing to work with me also. I wanted a 140 Suzuki 4-stroke on it and they said they would do it. I believe they are only available with Yamaha's now though.



Nathan


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

nice looking boat bro. need to see it up close except passing you on the road. we should measure my tower and see if it will fit yours. maybe i can give ya a hella a deal. when i fly fish it gets in the way. of course it is nice when i'm out in the gulf. anyway can't wait to take a ride on it. took mom fishing on monday. she killed the white trouts. so if ya want to be out fished take her.


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey man I seen your reply about the Tidewater1800. I have a 90 Yamaha 2-stroke. It puses the boat 40-45mph. The motors are "Power Matched" by tidewater which gives you all Yamaha controls and gauges and actually adds 2-year warranty to all of that as well. The salesman at Gulf Coast Boating Centers told me they really are not trying to sell the 1800, they just advertise a low price on it to get you in the door, and then bump you up about 5000.00. The 1800 is exacly what I wanted, nothing bigger, I like to get into skinny water. Also, here's what I did, the sales guy told me 80 pounds thrust minimun, I put a 55 Riptide on mine and it pulls like a freight train on the river! Have not tried it in the bay, but even with the wind blowing against me, it had plenty of power. I did not waht to take up all the room with 2-batteries, plus the additional cost. But the boat I love, it rides very smooth and does not draw a lot of water. They have the 1800cc on boatrader.com for 14999.00 with a motor, add 1600.00 for trailer. Vinnie


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanted a boat to go in river and the bay. I like to fish Escambia River. But I really want to find some good spots around 3-mile bridge.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Got her pushed back out OK. A gentleman walking by with his wife helped out. The wakes from all the passing boats leaving the Blues show was more trouble. Went around the south side of Sand Island to avoid that.

We made a note of the scratch and will buff out at the 20hr service.

The only problem all day was the livewell pump would loose prime. I'd bump the wash pump (same pump, different outlet) and it would pick up and do fine. The 115 Yami run flawless. Started the day with a little over 1/2 a tank of gas (pump cut off at $100 worth) and ended with a little less than 1/2 a tank. It was difficult to avoid opening her up to full throdle. A few more weekends and she'll be broke in good.

I'll spend the next week installing the GPS/sonar unit. In a couple of weeks, I'll have the T-top installed and we'll be set, for a while. I need to make a list and start dropping Christmas present hint to the wife!

See you on the water,


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Skinny Water, does your Tidewater have raw water wash down? If it does I would like to ask you a couple q's about it. Vinnie


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

PM sent


----------

